

Show HN: Built an app this summer, tinder for top tech news - danielposts

This summer a buddy and I talked about how we weren&#x27;t too satisfied with how we got our tech news. There were either too many features on one app or not our preferred sources. So we decided to quickly build something that we wanted to use.<p>We borrowed the Tinder UI and added our favorite tech sources. You can swipe articles left to discard and right to save for later, and you&#x27;ll never see the same article twice. Been using it privately amongst friends but just now releasing it to public. Please check it out @ pilotreader.com .<p>I think we did alright for ourselves, and more importantly we have a better understanding of how well we work together. We decided to continue to work on some more ambitious projects together. Let us know what you think!
======
Fudgel
Just trying it out now.

One quick question though - if I read an article and then go back and swipe
left to get rid of it, would the app interpret that as me not liking the
article?

